# Black Dahlia MU



## saniyairshad (Jan 8, 2007)

*Courtesy www.fortheloveofmakeup.com
**Wednesday, November 15, 2006*

*    Scarlett Johansson in The Black Dahlia       *



Makeup artist Heba Thorisdottir recently dished with me about creating the glamorous look for Scarlett Johansson in _The Black Dahlia_. Set against 1940s Hollywood, Scarlett Johansson encompasses glamour at its best. Thorisdottir collaborated with Johansson to create the impeccable look of Kay Lake -- from manicured nails to perfectly polished lips. While Thorisdottir created a look to match film noir 1946 to 1947, she says, "&#147;Since the film was shot in color, I had a bit more freedom than if it had been in black and white." Thankfully, she also had the luxury of new and better products.

Thorisdottir prepped Johansson'&#146;s skin with Arcona Studio Skin care. She applied a skin cocktail of Arcona Studio Magic White Ice, a hydrating gel, and Arcona Mineral Magic under the foundation. She revitalized the eye area with Arcona Eye Dew, a dewy formula with liquid crystals and lipoproteins.

With Johansson'&#146;s skin primped, Thorisdottir evened out Johansson'&#146;s creamy complexion with Paula Dorf Liquid Oil Free Foundation in Cream. She concealed with Scott Barnes Concealer in Fair. A dusting of MAC Peach on the cheeks added a healthy hint of color. For a bit of sultry glamour, eyes were framed with Julie Hewett'&#146;s creamy Hue Color in Newspaper Bleu. Thorisdottir swept on Scott Barnes Illumineye eye shadow in Sable. MAC individual lashes were added to naturally plump up her lash line for the "day"&#148; look. A band of MAC lashes intensified the effect for her "&#147;formal"&#148; look. She coated lashes with Scott Barnes Super Luscious Lash in Black.

The perfect red lips round out Johansson'&#146;s '&#145;40s bombshell blonde. Her full lips were painted three shades of red from Julie Hewett'&#146;s Film Noir Collection: Nude Noir was applied for a bare look, Rouge Noir for everyday and Femme Noir for a more dramatic red.


----------

